# Humminbird 800 Serie



## klostermann (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wann kommt die neue 800 er Serie auf den Markt. Hatte mal gelesen das es im Januar 2010 soweit ist habe aber leider noch nichts gefunden.

Gruß

Klostermann


----------



## Aborre (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

Hallo,

habe mal bei AW Niemeyer nachgefragt. HB 898c ist ca. ab Mitte März 2010 lieferbar. Mal sehen...

Gruß
Aborre

PS: Was sagt denn der Forenpate dazu?


----------



## mike aus berlin (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

alle läden die ich befragt habe sagen mitte märz .aw niemeyer sagt ab 10 .3 haben sie es im hauptlager   meine frage wäre 898si oder988si ? gibt es außer der bildschirmgröße und den preiß auch qualitätsunterschiede?


----------



## tmx (7. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

Haben die Geräte der 800-er Serie einen Videoausgang? Oder generell - wie sieht der Videoausgang bei den HB-Geräten aus? Hat jemand vielleicht ein Bild parat?


----------



## tmx (8. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

Merkwürdig dass offensichtlich niemand meine Fragen beantworten kann. Eine Menge Werbe-Banner tingeln durch den Bildschrim auf jeder Seite, aber keiner weiß Bescheid..|kopfkrat


----------



## El Hechti (8. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*



tmx schrieb:


> Merkwürdig dass offensichtlich niemand meine Fragen beantworten kann. Eine Menge Werbe-Banner tingeln durch den Bildschrim auf jeder Seite, aber keiner weiß Bescheid..|kopfkrat


 

Ich denke, Du hast ein 900er oder 1100er HB...jedenfalls erweckst Du in dem anderen Thema - wo Du eine Geberstange für diese Geräte suchst, den Anschein.

Vielleicht solltest Du ein entsprechendes Thema erstellen und Deine Frage nicht in einem Thema stellen, wo es um das Erscheinungsdatum der neuen Geräte geht. Möglicherweise hättest Du dann schon eine Antwort. Schlecht wäre es auch nicht gewesen, mal bei Google nachzusehen, bevor Du hier irgendwelche Sachen schreibst. Mich hat das grad 2 Sekunden gekostet und prompt bin ich auf eine Seite gestoßen, deren Werbebanner auch hier "über den Bildschirm tingelt". Das 800er hat einen Videoausgang (PAL und NTSC).

Aber ganz ehrlich, Du scheinst Dich bisher wenig bis gar nicht mit den Geräten beschäftigt zu haben. Jedenfalls kommt das so rüber...


----------



## tmx (9. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

@El Hechti: Meine Frage bezog sich auf die Geräte der 800er Reihe und nicht auf 900/1000 Serie, insofern wüsste ich nicht was deine Mutmaßungen zum Zweck haben? 

Gegoogelt hatte ich selbstverständlich. Es ist aber so, dass manche Seiten z.B. beim neuen HB 898 den Videoausgang erwähnen und andere nicht, deshalb auch meine Frage. Für einen der die Geräte besitzt oder sich damit auskennt, wäre es leicht dies zu beantworten, oder?



El Hechti schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, Du scheinst Dich bisher wenig bis gar nicht mit den Geräten beschäftigt zu haben. Jedenfalls kommt das so rüber...


 
Diese Wissenslücke wollte ich z.B. mit meinem Beitrag ausfüllen, aber scheinbar ist das hier ein Forum nur für Experten..


----------



## Echolotzentrum (9. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*



Aborre schrieb:


> PS: Was sagt denn der Forenpate dazu?



Hallo,

bei uns ist momentan unglaublich viel zu tun und schreiben im Forum ist dadurch nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich. Deshalb würde ich mich bei Fragen über einen kurzen Anruf freuen unter Tel. 05255 934700. Denn dann kann man alle Aspekte bei der Geräteauswahl neutral aufzählen und beschreiben. 

Achtung: Wir bekommen vor den anderen per Luftfracht die 800er Geräte Ende März/Anfang April (Nicht vorher, wie teilweise veröffentlicht). Außerdem ist der Preis bei Niemeyer ein Druckfehler, den man nicht bekommen wird bei Bestellung.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Briese (10. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

@tmx: Die Werbebanner hast Du doch wahrgenommen. Ruf doch einfach mal beim Fachmann an. Da wird Dir geholfen. Deinen Ton solltst Du aber schon ändern, sondt wird das nix.

Briese


----------



## 1175adrian (14. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

Nur mal so für euch für Preisbewusste 

Humminbird 898c SI Combo bei Schwencker Bootszubehör für

1589,90 Euro zu Haben !!!

|wavey:


----------



## tmx (14. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

Irgendwie ist die Seite nicht erreichbar und FireFox jammert auch wg. nicht vertrauenswürdig etc. Der Preis wäre schon sehr interessant..


----------



## Echolotzentrum (15. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

Die Firma Schwenckner hat den falschen Preis von Niemeyer kritiklos übernommen.
Laut Geschäftsleitung von Humminbird (Christian Bobrich,Berlin) wird morgen oder übermorgen auf der Internetseite von Schwenckner der korrekte Preis eingestellt und auf den falschen Preis im Katalog hingewiesen.
Der immer noch korrekte Preis ist 1899EUR (inkl. Servicepaket). Verfügbar voraussichtlich ab Ende März/Anfang April. Wir lassen die Geräte vorab für uns einfliegen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## 1175adrian (17. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

Irren ist halt Menschlich !!!!!|wavey:


----------



## tmx (22. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

Lustig ist es schon, weil:

a. der Preis immer noch nicht berichtigt wurde
b. es werden Bestellungen zu dem o.g. Preis angenommen. 

Liefertermin: 18.4.10


----------



## Echolotzentrum (22. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

Hier gibt es mehr Informationen zum falsch abgedruckten Preis:
Christian Bobrich, Vertriebschef Deutschland Humminbird Tel. 030/67825374 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## tmx (22. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

Wir werden sehen. Auf jeden Fall ist die schriftliche Bestellbestätigung mittlerweile per Fax angekommen. Wenn's klappt is okay, wenn nicht.. ist auch okay - es ist zum Glück nicht mein einziges HB-Gerät..


----------



## jules2003 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

Habe gestern eine E-Mail von Humminbird bekommen, daß die neue 800er und 900er Serie unterwegs zu den Händlern ist. Es kann also nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## tmx (16. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 800 Serie*

Das Gerät ist seit gestern da. Sogar überpünktlich geliefert für 1596,- inkl. Versand. Manchmal ist es eben sinnvoll nicht alles zu glauben, was hier behauptet wird..


----------

